# Black and Decker Workhorse



## gulbworks

Years ago (10) I had a B&D Workhorse. It is a pair of clever brackets that along with a 2x10 and 2x4's created a totally adjustable platform/scafold. The legs could be adjusted indepenently allowing it to be used on stairs etc. It was stolen and I've been looking for a replacement. I don't think that they are made any more and also I have the feeling that they were only in Canada. Does anyone know where one might find such a great item?
I have the feeling that the saftey police may have taken them off the market.


----------



## migmix

gulbworks said:


> Years ago (10) I had a B&D Workhorse. It is a pair of clever brackets that along with a 2x10 and 2x4's created a totally adjustable platform/scafold. The legs could be adjusted indepenently allowing it to be used on stairs etc. It was stolen and I've been looking for a replacement. I don't think that they are made any more and also I have the feeling that they were only in Canada. Does anyone know where one might find such a great item?
> I have the feeling that the saftey police may have taken them off the market.


I have a pair and they say made in Canada with their own serial numbers. I'm selling them...I live in WPG.


----------



## sidrick

*Your in luck*

Hi my name is Sid koffski and my dad " Sam " invented the B n D workhorse in the late 80s.They stopped making them not because of safety issues but more of politicle issues.The American side of B n D had just purchased GE and had focused all marketing on home appliances and the Canadian side of B n D had underestimated production costs and it all went for S#&$. My dad and I went to Toronto and appered on the Dragons Den and got a deal with Arlene, she hooked up with Home Depot and are very close to production. The new brackets are much inproved over the originals . So please buy one and tell your friends . thanks Sid Koffski PS I dont know what they will be called but they will be a Home Depot exclusive.


----------



## Mr Plod

*Name of new workhorse???*

Hi Sid
Do you know what the work horse is called now at Home depot because no one over there seems to know about the new product or what it's called.


----------



## Fix'n it

Sid

can you post some pics of this tool ? google is coming up short.


----------



## user1007

I refined a design for a staircase platform on which you could put ladders and things when painting stairwells, changing light bulbs, etc. Safety issues brought pursuit of patents to a hault. Something like 80 percent of the cost of ladder and related products goes to liability issues the engineering company I was working with backed away from the project because of long term liability. 

My idea was to create a lightweight, foldable platform with adjustable "stair climbing" legs. I was making them on demand to fit projects out of wood and one patent being considered was a positive lock clamp for the legs. 

Happy to share pictures of a wooden platform if it would help you and your quest is for something to deal with stairwells. PM me.


----------



## joecaption

Are you talking about one like this?


----------



## user1007

My thought was to adapt this concept with folding legs, positive locks for leg height, and an adjustable, lightweight platform---perhaps an aluminum or steel mesh. I proceeded as far as preliminary patent work on the leg lock we came up with. Nobody wanted to pursue things further because of liability issues. 

The platform shown was actually made by a friend since I was swamped. He really overbuilt the thing to the point it was very heavy. You get the idea though. I usually left them behind for clients since none every fit the risers of other projects exactly. They used them for changing light bulbs and things but assembled they take up space.


----------



## MHkyj

migmix.... long shot but do you still have your Workhorse for sale? I am in Winnipeg and looking for one.


----------



## joecaption

http://www.littlegiantladder.com/?source=msnlglbranded


----------



## sidrick

The company who is going to be manufacturing it is called " Peak " and they are trying to get it in store ( Home Depot ) by late September 2012 .


----------



## sidrick

http://www.cbc.ca/video/watch/Shows/Shows/Dragons' Den/Pitches/ID=2214203256No we gave all the units we had to Arlene and the company " Peak " the ones who will be manufacturing it. The word from Peak is that they are gunning for late September 2012. The final product looks great. Thanks for asking Sid Koffski PS the link on top is to my dad and I on the den.


----------



## DIYH

*Here it is*

This is a news article about the product on Dragon's Den that Sid was talking about. It is in stores now.

http://www.cowichanvalleycitizen.com/news/dragon-s-den-to-shelves-koffski-ready-for-launch-1.668708


Here it is on you tube.


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5Not9wr4Hmg


----------



## Riley381

*I have one*



MHkyj said:


> migmix.... long shot but do you still have your Workhorse for sale? I am in Winnipeg and looking for one.


MHkyj....Long shot but are you still looking for this. I have a brand new one in the box for sale.


----------



## Riley381

*One for sale.*



gulbworks said:


> Years ago (10) I had a B&D Workhorse. It is a pair of clever brackets that along with a 2x10 and 2x4's created a totally adjustable platform/scafold. The legs could be adjusted indepenently allowing it to be used on stairs etc. It was stolen and I've been looking for a replacement. I don't think that they are made any more and also I have the feeling that they were only in Canada. Does anyone know where one might find such a great item?
> I have the feeling that the saftey police may have taken them off the market.


Are you still looking for this. I have one for sale - new in the box.


----------



## Riley381

I have one for sale. Brand new in the box. Email me: [email protected]


----------

